# 2. Festplatte immer D:\?



## Shiivva (9. März 2002)

Mein "Problem" (ist eher ne Frage) ist nicht leicht zu erklären, hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine 

Habe zur Zeit eine Festplatte mit 4 Partitionen (c-f), kaufe mir demnächst aber eine neuere grössere Festplatte, die ich auch wieder in 4 Partitionen teilen möchte.
Jetzt kam mir die Idee, ich könnte ja die neue Festplatte einbauen, partitionieren und die "alte" Festplatte als zweite Festplatte einbauen (um die alten Daten zu sichern)
Bei nem Kumpel (wenn er es mich nicht angelogen hat ) ist die zweite Festplatte dabei automatisch D:\ geworden....
das "Problem" dabei ist jetzt, dass ich die 2. Festplatte nur kurz zum Datenrüberschaufeln einbauen will, danach kommt sie wieder ab.
Jetzt hab ich halt ein bissel Panik, dass Windows die Festplattenzuordnung (Laufwerksbuchstaben) dann nicht hinbekommt....
"egal" wäre es ja, wenn die zweite Festplatte dann zu g,h,i und j werden würde...hm,

hat das schonmal jemand ohne Probleme gemacht (also ne 2. Festplatte KURZ angeschlossen...)

Shiivva


----------



## wo0zy (9. März 2002)

heheh, also ich kann nur sagen, mach es nicht!
ich hab vor ein paar wochen windows(xp) versucht neu zu installiern, da dass bei mir aber nich geht, hat mein bruider der für mich gemacht. ioch hab die platte dann wieder bei mir eingebaut und plötzlich hatte ich eine platte c mit dem betriebssystem und dann ne platte f oder so mit den datten d und e waren dann auf ienmal meine cd.-laufwerke.
aber ich hatte es auch schon das mein sytem nach der installation zwar auf der platte war auf die es sollte, die hieß dann aber nich c sondern d und die d hieß c!
also überleg dir das lieber 5mal ob du das machen willst!


----------



## ERkann (9. März 2002)

*hmm*

moin

ihr habt aber auch imma fragen drauf !!!   
willst du die alte mit den 4 partitionen einbauen ?
normalerweise setzt windoof die neue als d: (2.ide controller master)
bin mir nicht 100§% sicher ob er das auch mach wenn du die an einem controller anschließt (NEU master+ ALT slave)
aber würd sagen windoof macht es trozdem.


naja kannst ja mal testen... 


gruß

freaky


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. März 2002)

hi,

die laufwerksbuchstaben kannst ja immer einfach ändern...

unter 
systemsteuerung - computerverwaltung - unter datenträger - datenträgerverwaltung

rechte maustaste im unteren feld auf deinem laufwerk klicken und laufwerkbuchstaben und pfad ändern drücken und dann ändern.


----------



## Shiivva (10. März 2002)

das ist mir klar.
nur hab ich angst, dass c:\ (windows+programme) mit den laufwerken durcheinadner kommt --> verknüpfungen usw.

und ich hab jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, dass die zweite angeschlossene platte auf einmal keine  partitionen mehr hatte...
mir zu riskant.
werde wohl die dateien, wie immer, auf cd sichern müssen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. März 2002)

also,
solange deine 2te festplatte auch als secondary master oder so angeschlossen ist und deine 1ste festplatte auf primary master (die erste ist am wichtigsten) gejumpert und angeschlossen ist sollte es kein problem geben. deine erste platte sollte auch als startpartition aktiviert sein und deine 2te platte ist doch sowieso platt, also kann da rein theoretisch nichts schief gehen. naja *G* es gibt da noch verschiedene faktoren, aber normal sollte es


----------



## Shiivva (10. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von TTrek _
> *deine 2te platte ist doch sowieso platt*



das ist es ja, ist sie ja eben nicht 

also ich möchte die zweite ja nur zum daten sichern anschliessen.
d.h. danach kommt die wieder ab...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. März 2002)

's funktioniert schon . keine angst


----------



## Flame (10. März 2002)

der LW Buchstabe ist doch egal, da Du die auch XYZ nennen kannst. 

Also merke, C: ist immer das LW wo das OS drauf ist. Bei mir ist zb:

- C: Win2k alt
- D: Win2k neu (mein jetziges)
- F: Bla
- G: WinXP
- H: Sicherung

Das ganze sind 2 Platten mit den Jeweiligen Partitionen.
Was deine Datensicherung betrifft, brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Das funkt.
Was jedoch die Ausführung von Applikationen betrifft, könnte schon schwieriger werden. Photoshop, Acrobat etc funkt auch Laufwerksübergreifend. Corel/Office jedoch z.b. nicht, da er ja dann auch C:\Win..\system diverse dll Files nicht findet.

Alles in allem:

- sichern funkt
- mit alten Proggs arbeiten oft nicht

P.S. bei Partition Magic gibts auch den Drive Mapper. Der ändert dir alles um.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. März 2002)

kurzgesagt nur um kurz ein backup zu macen kein problem *GGGG*


----------



## Flame (15. März 2002)

genau ))))))))


----------



## Shiivva (18. März 2002)

so, es ist geschafft 

hat, ohne Probleme, funktioniert. Zwar wurde das c:\ von der alten festplatte automatisch d:\ auf der neuen, aber es gab kein
"Durcheinander" oder so...

Also so wie ihr es gesagt hattet ... danke


----------

